# Moving....need advice pls



## Buzzbee (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,
Advice please.....I have been given 1 months notice to move from Abu Dhabi to CT, USA. I'm trying to work out if I should try and sell my 3 bedroom villa worth of furniture, appliances etc or if I should have it all shipped (prob will all fit in 20ft container), my lounge furniture is all good old ikea stuff so was not expensive....worth paying to take??
Any one have any ideas on price to ship and how to go about getting a fair/good deal, do I pack my own container?
Thanks.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

I moved from UAE, Egypt, Bahrain, Qatar and back to UAE, if you ship you will find that the companies send very good teams of packers to pack & wrap everything, there are several international companies out there.
Is it worth it, cannot comment, in my case the company paid the shipping costs, so it was the only option.

Get a few quotes and dont forget the insurance costs
rgds
Kev


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i shipped back a full 20footer door to door before the summer to scotland that was around 25k mark so if you dont really have any special stuff get rid of it, as it will cost you a lot more if you further afield etc.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

I would sell. Have an open house one afternoon, maybe? My friend's just shipped her 2 bed house to Oz which cost her AED18k. She now wishes she hadn't. If you do wish to ship, Delight are very good and do a great job.


----------

